# Darn it, I'm hooked!



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

We got home yesterday from 2 weeks in Hawaii ( 2 days Oahu at wyndham waikiki beach walk rental, 6 days Kauai at Wyndham Shearwater RCI exchange, one week Hawaii at HGVC Kings Land, RCi exchange).

Although I have piles of laundry, mail, dog hair, and gardening, I've spent most free time since my return reading about Hawaii, looking at different resorts, activities, times of year to go.  We did / saw so little of what is possible!  Like many people, this was our one time trip to Hawaii, but even my husband who didn't really want to go to Hawaii was completely hooked and can't wait to go back. 

We loved the north shore of Kauai, esp Hanalei, and (to my shock) loved what little we saw of Oahu.  I wasn't as taken with Hawaii (Big Island) although the Kings' Land was lovely, and I loved our overnight trip to Volcano National Park. 

So now I'm thinking - should I try Maui? or go to Kauai again and try Kapaa or Poipu?  Give Hawaii/BI another go but stay at a smaller resort?   

I know there is no cure for this, and I expect I'll find some empathy here.  Right?

Anita


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2011)

Anita,

The official name of your condition is Hawaii-itis.  There is only one treatment: go back again and again and again....well, you get the picture.  There is no cure (unless you move there.)

You have PLENTY of company here.  And to answer your question, yes, definitely go to Maui.  And go back to Kauai, and Oahu, and even the Big Island.  There's so much on the Big Island to search and discover, it'll hook you, too.  In a couple of months, you'll be wishing you were on ANY of the islands, just to be there.  

Welcome to the group.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2011)

I recommend that you go to Maui and spend 2 weeks.  And while you are on Maui, you can do day trips to the nearby islands of Lanai, and/or Molokai, without having to completely move to a different island.  You will have more than enough to keep you busy, and it will be more relaxing than doing so much moving around.

For Lanai, you can either take the ferry, or if you want a fantastic all-inclusive day trip, do the Trilogy all-day catamaran trip to Lanai.  It's pricey, but it includes so much, that you really get your money's worth.  http://www.sailtrilogy.com/lanai/discover/

For Molokai - you can take the ferry and then either take a tour of the island, or a tour of Molokai - the leper's colony.  To get to the leper's colony you can fly, hike, or ride a mule. http://www.muleride.com/

I think the best guide book is Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai by Richard Sulliven.  You can buy it on the author's website at a nice discount.  This over-sized coffe table quality book has fabulous pictures (the author is a photographer) and the best detailed maps for touring Maui on your own.


----------



## yeereid (Jun 20, 2011)

Anita-Hawaii is magical and I have been going at least once a year for the past several years (sometimes 3x year!).  It all started as a family vacation when i was 10 where we took a 2 week vacation visiting 4 of the islands.  I still remember making leis and grass skirts at the old Coco Palms hotel and being obsessed with seeing a menehune on Kauai!  Each island is special in it's own way and I'll never tire of the islands! You can't go wrong with any of the islands so try them all out eventually.  My BF is from the UK and went to Maui for the first time with me a few years ago.  He wasn't too excited about going but once he was there, he fell in love! 

Happy planning!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 20, 2011)

Same thing happened to us a couple of years ago. One week at HGVC's Hawaiian Village to be able to say we've been to Hawaii and see the Arizona. Since then we've been to Kauai and have reservations for a return trip to HHV on Oahu next year. I'm debating doing a day trip to the big island for Volcano National Park. 

Of course, the problem is getting there. Fortunately, as it stands now, I can accumulate enough FF miles over a couple of years. That's working for now but who knows how FF programs will work in the future.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

Same thing happened to us a few years ago and we've been going back ever since. 
We ended out buying there so we get 2 weeks in paradise each year. 
You won't run out of new things to do or explore. Anyway, who can get tired of
just watching the waves roll in.


----------



## sunshine4 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have this ailment too. We have been to Kauai, Oahu, and the Big Island. I am in the process of planning Maui for 2012. Do you guys have any secrets for finding good air fare?


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Jeff and Marty (or anyone), tell me about Pono Kai*

I'm a Bluegreen owner so I could book at Pono Kai for future visits to Kauai.  I was so dead-set on Shearwater for this first trip that I didn't seriously consider Pono Kai, but now that I've seen it (and driven past it a couple of dozen times, LOL), I am very interested.  It seems to meet all my newly forming criteria for a Hawaii resort.  I used to think I was all about the luxury high end resorts, but now I realize I don't feel I'm in Hawaii if I can't see the ocean a lot, ideally from my lanai.  HGVC Kings' Land (on Hawaii) was gorgeous but not someplace I'll go back to.  

What kind of feel does PK have?  When you're on the grounds, are you unmistakably in Hawaii or does it have that "you could be anywhere in a condo development with a pool" feel?

Is it easy to get oceanview units?  I studied the resort map last night and it looks like half the buildings are full oceanfront so I'd guess you'd have a pretty good chance.  Is there any view from the non-oceanfront buildings?  

For me, being near the ocean and being able to see it is critical.  I'd ideally love to be on a beach I could walk on, and I know in Hawaii that is pretty hard to find.  With kids, the effort of packing up and driving to a beach every time they want to play is a bit much.  I didn't mind it, but by the end of the week my 12 year old was sick of getting in the car covered in sand.  

Anita


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Doug, do you fly out of MCI?*

Do you fly out of Wichita or drive to Kansas City?  If KC, what airline gives you the best routing?  

All 5 of us used 5 FF tickets for this past trip and now we're out of miles.  

Neither of us travel for work so the only way to rack up a lot of miles would be to switch the credit card from a cash back to a miles card.  I doubt if that makes good financial sense.  I get 2% across the board deposited monthly into our Schwab account.  

I'll just have to leave the kids at home next time to save $!

Anita


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Two weeks available now...I'm having trouble resisting.*

I just checked II.  There are two different resorts available for a week my husband already has vacation scheduled (Dec 3-10) including Marriott Kauai Beach Club and Ko'Olina.

I think when we go back to Oahu, we don't want Ko'Olina but I haven't done enough research to be sure.  Kauai Beach Club might be on my list tho 

Is early December too early for whales?  

Anita


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 20, 2011)

marlee73 said:


> I have this ailment too. We have been to Kauai, Oahu, and the Big Island. I am in the process of planning Maui for 2012. Do you guys have any secrets for finding good air fare?



Get an Alaska Airlines Signature VISA card, which will give you one $99 companion fare ticket each year.


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Steve, thanks!*

I will look into the Alaska Airlines card right away.  Good suggestion.

Anita


----------



## suzanne (Jun 20, 2011)

Anita, what was it about the Big Island that you were not so taken with? We have a week on Oahu and 2 weeks on the Big Island reserved for next year. One of the weeks is at the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Would love to hear more of your trip to to the Big Island. This will be our first trip as well.

Suzanne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the first year for two trips to Hawaii.  We were on Kauai for 17 days this past January-February, and now it's Maui for two full weeks for late August.  We are planning Maui again for March 2012, and Kauai for August of 2012.  I have my ongoing searches all set up for March and August.  

I think about Hawaii every day.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 20, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Anita, what was it about the Big Island that you were not so taken with? We have a week on Oahu and 2 weeks on the Big Island reserved for next year. One of the weeks is at the HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Would love to hear more of your trip to to the Big Island. This will be our first trip as well.
> 
> Suzanne



We have been a couple of times to Hawaii, the first time nearly 2 decades ago. Every time we have been to Waikiki and Honolulu, a few times to Maui, a little bit more few times to Kauai and only once, during our last visit to Big Island. But we just love Big Island and this is the first place we want to go back. After finding out that the traffic on Kauai gets busier every year and finding Maui more touristic every year, we just loved the quietness, the rough landscape, and the vulcanoes of Big Island. Just see for yourself. For nature Kauai is beautiful, especially from the air, and there are nice resorys on Maui, and Waikiki is so much fun but Big Island is something else.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2011)

akp said:


> I'm a Bluegreen owner so I could book at Pono Kai for future visits to Kauai.  I was so dead-set on Shearwater for this first trip that I didn't seriously consider Pono Kai, but now that I've seen it (and driven past it a couple of dozen times, LOL), I am very interested.  It seems to meet all my newly forming criteria for a Hawaii resort.  I used to think I was all about the luxury high end resorts, but now I realize I don't feel I'm in Hawaii if I can't see the ocean a lot, ideally from my lanai.  HGVC Kings' Land (on Hawaii) was gorgeous but not someplace I'll go back to.
> 
> What kind of feel does PK have?  When you're on the grounds, are you unmistakably in Hawaii or does it have that "you could be anywhere in a condo development with a pool" feel?
> 
> ...



As a Pono Kai owner, my opinion will not be objective, , but here goes:
There is very much the feel of a laid-back Hawaiian resort, very family friendly and the staff is superb.  There are a lot of ocean views, but I'm not sure how an exchange will work, someone with that experience can help.  If possible, become an owner there, and join the fun!!

Kapaa is a great location for getting anywhere on Kauai, but I guess that could be said for Kauai in general, as it's not that big compared to the Big Island or Maui.  

There is a beach trail going right by the Pono Kai that extends for several miles.  

Hope this helps some.

Marty


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Suzanne, our experience on BI.*

I should preface this by saying that even the week on Big Island was terrific, it simply suffered in comparison to our week on Kauai.  My kids would tell you they preferred the Big Island, though.  I loved the VNP area and could have spent another day or two hiking around there easily.

There were several factors involved and it is difficult to separate them out.  

1) In Kauai we were at the Shearwater with a fabulous ocean view from our lanai.  On Hawaii we were at HGVC Kings Land which was gorgeous and luxurious with a fabulous pool.  Shearwater was all about the ocean view.  Kings Land was all about the pool, and it is a fabulous pool.  I prefer the ocean view.  (Note:  my kids vastly preferred KL because of the kid amenties like the pool, game room, movie night, etc.)

2) I love the lush green of the north shore of Kauai.  In contrast, most of what I saw of the Big Island was dry and desert-like.  KL itself was manicured and beautiful but it gave me the same feeling of unreality that I get at resorts in Arizona or Nevada.  On the BI, I loved the rain forests around VNP. 

3) For the first week in Kauai, my husband was with us (me and the 3 kids ages 12,10,7).  For the 2nd week on the Big Island, it was just me and the 3 kids.  It was more taxing being solo and I tended to stay at the resort more rather than doing outings to nice beaches or hikes.  In retrospect, this was a mistake as I ended up bored (I'm not a pool-sitter).

As I mentioned above, I went into this week thinking I was all about the luxury resorts and came away with Shearwater beating luxury hands down.

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Big Island reminds me of Colorado in some areas, and the lava everywhere is kinda boring.  Loved the waterfalls and a few hikes, but mostly it was a yawn for me, and for the kids, too.  I don't feel like I am on vacation on the BI.  

Kauai and Maui are my favorites, in that order.  But I love the North Shore of Kauai and will only stay as far south as Kapa'a.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 20, 2011)

As a Bluegreen owner, Anita does own there  

Anita, did you get a resort/unit number map? Edit - I see u did post that u have the map. 
You can wait list and request a specific location. 
The BG points chart does not differentiate between views (as they do say at Solara Surfside)

Let us know what u find out. 




Kona Lovers said:


> As a Pono Kai owner, my opinion will not be objective, , but here goes:
> There is very much the feel of a laid-back Hawaiian resort, very family friendly and the staff is superb.  There are a lot of ocean views, but I'm not sure how an exchange will work, someone with that experience can help.  If possible, become an owner there, and join the fun!!
> 
> Kapaa is a great location for getting anywhere on Kauai, but I guess that could be said for Kauai in general, as it's not that big compared to the Big Island or Maui.
> ...


----------



## sunshine4 (Jun 20, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Get an Alaska Airlines Signature VISA card, which will give you one $99 companion fare ticket each year.



Thanks I will check that out.


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Alas, no Alaska Air for me!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Get an Alaska Airlines Signature VISA card, which will give you one $99 companion fare ticket each year.



Living in the midwest, this is of no use to me.  The routing is a long 2 leg flight into Seattle, then an overnight in Seattle before heading to HI.  

But great tip for non-midwesterners!

Anita


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pono Kai*

I don't know how Bluegreen would prioritize going there with Bluegreen points?
When I looked into buying, I also checked out Bluegreen points. The way I understood it was, 
If you bought the points with Pono Kai as you "home " resort you would have some priority, 
but to get the best chance at an oceanfront unit
owning a week there was best.
I have not had an issue getting an oceanfront unit. I know I didn't have to but I went
as far as buying units that were deeded oceanfront.

Just using the Bluegreen points, I don't know if you would get a oceanfront. It could
be handled more like an exchange. I know when I make a reservation they never
guarantee I will get the unit they quote me but it hasn't been an issue. Call Bluegreen and ask 
them but understand they will not guarantee anyone an
oceanfront unit. Let us know what they say, I'm curious.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 20, 2011)

It is not an exchange, it is a reservation. 
What matters is what units BG actually has deeds to as those are the units that would be available to BG owners.  So week 5 they could own 6 oceanfront and week 6 they could own 2 aNd week 7 could be zero. 

It is a similar situation in Aruba at La Cabana. Some weeks BG has lots of units and some weeks they do not. 

The only priority u would have at PK if your BG points are deeded there is the actual unit/week on your deed. You are able to reserve your deeded week /unit at 12 months - you lose the "right" to that unit at 11 months when it is open to all other BG owners to reserve. 

I think u did the right thing by buying there as you love to go there, but there are other ways to get there  
y





slip said:


> I don't know how Bluegreen would prioritize going there with Bluegreen points?
> When I looked into buying, I also checked out Bluegreen points. The way I understood it was,
> If you bought the points with Pono Kai as you "home " resort you would have some priority,
> but to get the best chance at an oceanfront unit
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 20, 2011)

Edit, when u call BG for a resie, they WILL tell u what units are available and give u a nit number. But there is no guarantee you will get it - just like you...but 9 out of 10 times, u do get the unit assigned



GrayFal said:


> It is not an exchange, it is a reservation.
> What matters is what units BG actually has deeds to as those are the units that would be available to BG owners.  So week 5 they could own 6 oceanfront and week 6 they could own 2 aNd week 7 could be zero.
> 
> It is a similar situation in Aruba at La Cabana. Some weeks BG has lots of units and some weeks they do not.
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting how our preferences differ.  We like the Big Island very much but we prefer staying in or near Hilo close to the rain forest or volcano and especially when it is active. 

The road all the way north to Kapa'au and the Pololu Valley Lookout is in a beautiful area and reminds us of England every time we go there.

We like all the islands because they are so different.  We loved Molokai but you need to entertain yourself.  If you like hiking, then it is great.

PS.  Here are some images that I found now and some reviews too and now I want to go back to the Big Island.  

PPS.  Don't forget star gazing one night.  It is fantastic but it is cold!  We took a tour.


----------



## BevL (Jun 20, 2011)

Another vote for the Alaska card if you live on/near the west coast.  Now that we more or less have to fly first, it's a godsend.

We too have pretty much decided that we'll "do" Hawaii from now on.  Way easier flights for us than Florida and it will be warm there - a lot warmer than winter in southwest British Columbia anyway.  Just the flowers and swimming in the ocean and warm sand on your feet - six and a half months for us before we go.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Star gazing on the Big Island*

can even be free, I just read now.

http://www.ifa.hawaii.edu/info/vis/

http://www.ifa.hawaii.edu/info/vis/visiting-mauna-kea/star-gazing-program.html


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*My understanding*



slip said:


> Just using the Bluegreen points, I don't know if you would get a oceanfront. It could
> be handled more like an exchange. I know when I make a reservation they never
> guarantee I will get the unit they quote me but it hasn't been an issue. Call Bluegreen and ask
> them but understand they will not guarantee anyone an
> oceanfront unit. Let us know what they say, I'm curious.



It wouldn't be handled like an exchange because Bluegreen is one of the affiliates at Pono Kai.  That is, we directly book at Pono Kai with out Bluegreen points.  No exchange fee or exchange company is involved.

However, I believe you're correct about the view.  They won't guarantee me a specific unit or view but they'll take my request.  I would guess that as a Bluegreen owner, I'd be prioritized ahead of exchangers.  So it isn't 100% but I'd have a decent shot, especially since 4 of the buildings are direct oceanfront.

Thanks for the input from all.

Anita


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 20, 2011)

akp said:


> Living in the midwest, this is of no use to me.  The routing is a long 2 leg flight into Seattle, then an overnight in Seattle before heading to HI.
> 
> But great tip for non-midwesterners!
> 
> Anita


Before you dismiss it ouright as no use to midwesterners check out what the fare savings might be.  If you have are near an airport served by Alaska, the companion fare savings might make it worthwhile.  

One of the strategies for using that cert effectively is to burn it on an expensive flight - the more expensive the flight, the more you save.


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*I didn't dismiss it without checking.*

I looked at all the routings from KC to HI on Alaska.  I even looked at the possibility of taking a different airline to an Alaska hub then using the companion flight from there.  The issue is that the Alaska schedules don't work for a person traveling from the midwest unless I plan on sleeping over on the west coast. 

The savings are tremendous and very appealing, but the cost in hassle and lack of usable routings was overwhelming.

I'm not saying this is true for everyone in the midwest.  If you live in a city that connects more easily to Seattle, you'd be golden with this card.  I'd do it in a heartbeat.

Anita


----------



## fillde (Jun 20, 2011)

Husband and I visited Oahu and Maui 10 years ago and always talk about going back. He wants to to Kaui I want to visit the BI. It's great reading all the pro's and con's of each island.
I did find this credit card offer on flyer talk. It seems to be a good deal but don't know how many points we would need to go roundtrip from let's say San Fran.  https://www.applyonlinenow.com/USCCapp/Ctl/entry?sc=VAAZAR#apply


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

Grayfal

How you explained it makes sense. It's like Pacific Fantasy they have a few units there also. 
They have 5 one bedroom oceanfront units,including 2 with lofts.
I looked into that also but oceanfront was most important to us so owning there
made the most sense for us.

I wasn't implying it was an exchange, with the extra fees and all. I was just thinking it would 
be a harder, more like an exchange for an oceanfront unit, 
but I think you have a much better shot through Bluegreen to get an oceanfront. It may 
depend on time of year and booking early.
Let us know how you make out. We'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 21, 2011)

*Hawaii-itis*

We've had it for so long we are at stage 2, looking at houses to buy when we go there. We spend a day going to realtor open houses


----------



## KACTravels (Jun 21, 2011)

Does the Alaska Card give you a companion ticket every year?  Or just on approval?


----------



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

*It said annually...*

I checked on the website yesterday and it said you get one annually.  A terrific deal!

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

> Before you dismiss it ouright...



You mentioned this months ago, and we were very excited to get our Alaska Signature card, and it worked just as you said.  Thank you so much for the tip.  We are flying from Denver, through Seattle with an overnight stay each way, and we are saving a bundle.  

I like the idea of flying from Seattle early in the morning to Maui, and arriving on Maui before noon.   On the way back, a hotel stay will be just the thing to help us acclimate to the time difference.  We won't have to sleep all night on the plane, which leaves Maui in the late morning and arrives in time for a good night's sleep before heading back to Denver.  

I would never dismiss a single bit of your advice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

SmithOp said:


> We've had it for so long we are at stage 2, looking at houses to buy when we go there. We spend a day going to realtor open houses



If you move there, where do you go to vacation?  What's better than Hawaii?  For me it would be Disneyworld.  I would like to move to Orlando, if our roots weren't buried so deep here in Colorado.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you move there, where do you go to vacation?  What's better than Hawaii?  For me it would be Disneyworld.  I would like to move to Orlando, if our roots weren't buried so deep here in Colorado.



I think the people who live in Hawaii must have to travel to places live Idaho or Ohio to vacation...How else can you take a vacation from a vacation location? you'd have to go to someplace no one would ever want to go


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you move there, where do you go to vacation?  What's better than Hawaii?  For me it would be Disneyworld.  I would like to move to Orlando, if our roots weren't buried so deep here in Colorado.


The most popular vacation spot for people who live in Hawai'i is probably Las Vegas.


----------



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

*Hold the phone!*

Frontier has a new flight nonstop from KC to Seattle!  

Or maybe not new, but new for me.  Back in the days when I was making that trip twice a month, I'd have killed for a nonstop.  This may open the Alaska Airlines card back up to being useful for me.  

Still checking...

Anita


----------



## BevL (Jun 21, 2011)

KACTravels said:


> Does the Alaska Card give you a companion ticket every year?  Or just on approval?



It is definitely one annually.  It shows up in your AS miles account as a discount coupon about a month after the anniversary date of your account.

You can use it for yourself or, if you choose you can use it for others.  If you use it for someone else - if you are not one of the passengers flying - you must use your credit card to pay for the flights.

We have three accounts - we use one or two for ourselves and never have a problem using the third as we almost always go with somebody when we vacation.  They are always appreciative of the break on the airfare and it doesn't really cost us anything.

We will be using our certificate for one way first class to Hawaii and then we are using miles to fly back - we accumulate enough miles that we can do that pretty much every year.  Flying first is a great way to use the certificate.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, but I am not going, Anita is   

There are lots of advantages to owning with BG but if you always want oceanfront, buy oceanfront. 
I own 4 oceanfront units at Morritt's Tortuga. 
Signed, East Coast Pat  

9





slip said:


> Grayfal
> 
> How you explained it makes sense. It's like Pacific Fantasy they have a few units there also.
> They have 5 one bedroom oceanfront units,including 2 with lofts.
> ...


----------



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ain't that the truth!*



GrayFal said:


> Thanks, but I am not going, Anita is
> 
> There are lots of advantages to owning with BG but if you always want oceanfront, buy oceanfront.
> 
> ...



So true!  I enjoy Bluegreen, and I do love that some resorts allow you to specifically book oceanfront (Solara, La Cabana at least in theory, and eventually the Bahamas resort).  

I started out 2 years ago thinking I was all about luxury, but I'm discovering that the oceanfront experience is the top priority for me.  At some point, I'll be buying oceanfront once I figure out when and where.  

I told my husband I'm half tempted to grab one of these last minute weeks I see on II in Kauai and go alone so I can spend the whole week just driving the island and touring different timeshares  

Anita


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 21, 2011)

akp said:


> So true!  I enjoy Bluegreen, and I do love that some resorts allow you to specifically book oceanfront (Solara, La Cabana at least in theory, and eventually the Bahamas resort).
> 
> I started out 2 years ago thinking I was all about luxury, but I'm discovering that the oceanfront experience is the top priority for me.  At some point, I'll be buying oceanfront once I figure out when and where.
> 
> ...



Anita,

Just wait until you get stage 4 Hawaii fever.  I've got it so bad I had to move here.  It's 5:45 am, partly cloudy, cool 5 mph trade winds blowing, birds singing, surf crashing in the background, sun about to rise.  This is truly paradise.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 21, 2011)

The single best feature of Pono Kai is that it is extremely easy to get an oceanfront unit.

Points owners are limited to points inventory.  Most of the inventory is in weeks.  So, I own a flex week at Pono Kai and I can get bonus time up to 3 months in advance of check in.

Since Pono Kai allows guests to be added to bonus time reservations, it's very easy to arrange for a trade with a Bluegreen flex week owner.


----------



## cindi (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you move there, where do you go to vacation?  What's better than Hawaii?  For me it would be Disneyworld.  I would like to move to Orlando, if our roots weren't buried so deep here in Colorado.



And once again we seem to be sisters split apart at birth.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

Last time I was in Hawaii, I talked to some of the locals and they told us they
like to go some place cooler. They said 83 degrees gets boring everyday. 
They wouldn't trade for my Wisconsin winters thou.:rofl:


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think about Hawaii every day.



Me, too.  I lived in Hawaii (Oahu) for about 12 years.  Met DH there, DD was born there. (She has a Hawaiian baptismal name that is a mile long.) We left in 1996 when DH was transferred to Camp Pendelton in Southern California and have not been able to get back yet. We hope to go sometime in the next couple of years.  The Alaska Airlines companion fare may help us get there.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

cindi said:


> And once again we seem to be sisters split apart at birth.


Yes, and it's odd we have the same name, too.  :rofl: 

I think about Disney every day, too.  It's easier for me during the summer, though, because it's so blessed hot in Orlando right now.    The humidity alone about kills me from mid-May to the end of September.  

Today in Colorado, it will be a high of 78 degrees today.  Right now it's a nice 70 degrees.  

I would rather be on Oahu where Jim is today, but not downtown like we were before.  I would take Ko olina.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 21, 2011)

Aloha:  Our first, and we said our last trip to Hawaii, was in 1971 I believe.  It was our Honeymoon five years late.  We bought our first Hawaii timeshare about 6 months later--not from the developer thank goodness.

We've made it at least once every year and when the market was gang busters a couple years we made it three times.

I'm glad to say there is no cure or fix except to go again and again and again.

It is somewhat helpful to check on movies filmed in Hawaii and get them but that will probably make you want to go back even more.


Sterling, 9 Hawaii weeks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just applied for my Alaska Airlines Signature card, so we will now have two codes annually, six months apart.  I have been meaning to do it, and realized it's been about six months since Rick applied for his.


----------



## BevL (Jun 21, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just applied for my Alaska Airlines Signature card, so we will now have two codes annually, six months apart.  I have been meaning to do it, and realized it's been about six months since Rick applied for his.



Did you use the 40,000 mile app in the other thread just started?

Not uncommon to get 25K but 40K will get you one way in first class.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

BevL said:


> Did you use the 40,000 mile app in the other thread just started?
> 
> Not uncommon to get 25K but 40K will get you one way in first class.



Yes, I did use that code.  

I was just thinking how many miles you get with Alaska.  From Denver it's like 7,300 RT, so you get those miles.  You pay $1600 + $160 for the two tickets, and you get three times that amount, too.  So for one flight, we each get 7,300 miles + the miles for purchasing is another 5K miles.  It's such a great deal.  so 7,300 for me this trip, and 7,300 + 5,000 for Rick.  We can get two award seats fast this way, with the bonus miles.  

I love it!


----------



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

*Cindy, how does your flight work from CO?*

I assume you fly out of Denver.  I'm still working on making this Alaska Air thing work for me.  the routings out of Kansas City are terrible.  I tried looking at getting a cheap flight into Denver and going out of Denver but those flight times don't seem to work well either.  

Can you give me an example of a routing you'd use?  Maybe I'm being too picky, but mine are around 33 hours total.  that sounds horrible to me.

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Alaska has different flight schedules, based on the time of year.  Prime whale season, they have two flights to Maui per day from Seattle.  I can fly into Seattle from Denver, leaving after 12 and arriving on Maui after 8:00 pm that night.  Alaska has a redeye from Maui, and a flight gets us to Denver by 11:30 a.m.  

In summer, not so lucky.  The summer flight to Maui is only the early time, 8:30 or so, and we get into Maui by noon, but we have to spend the night in Seattle, near the airport.  We haven't done it yet, but Rick was okay with the hotel stays (both directions for summer).  We are booked for late August-early September.  

Kauai, flights are bad like that all year long.  Only one flight, and I cannot get to Seattle on any airline without having to spend the night.


----------



## djdavid79 (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe i missed it somewhere in this thread, but why do you have to fly through Seattle? Alaska Air has a lot of non-stops to multiple islands from cities all over the west coast.


----------



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

*djdavid*

I don't have to fly through Seattle.  

Here is the backstory for me:  If I route out of KC on Alaska, it is a 33 hour flight with an early am Saturday departure from KC, spending the night in Seattle (AA's routing for us), then arriving in Hawaii Sunday sometime, usually late afternoon.

I am trying to find a routing where I get myself to one of the Alaska hubs with a better flight schedule.  I don't mind overnighting somewhere if I can leave late in the evening, but the Seattle routing has me leaving at 7:15 and then spending most of the day in Seattle.

I would only consider a hub that has a nonstop service from MCI at relatively good prices, though.

Does that make more sense?  I really want to take advantage of the AA companion fares but I'm not liking my options yet.

Thanks,

Anita

PS - Cindy, I didn't think to check different times of the year.  I think I had some early December dates plugged in, so I'll try other times.  Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2011)

djdavid79 said:


> Maybe i missed it somewhere in this thread, but why do you have to fly through Seattle? Alaska Air has a lot of non-stops to multiple islands from cities all over the west coast.



Those are the only flights that work out of Denver with just the one stop.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

*9 Hawaii Weeks*

Sterling with 9 Hawaii weeks, Your my idol.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I think the people who live in Hawaii must have to travel to places live Idaho or Ohio to vacation...How else can you take a vacation from a vacation location? you'd have to go to someplace no one would ever want to go



Yes, you are definitely right that no one would ever want to go to Idaho.


----------

